# AUGUST GAME!!!



## REO (Aug 9, 2015)

*Welcome everyone to the official thread of our LB bi-monthly contest!
Are we ready to have some FUN???*


*The filly has been searching for her 3 kitty friends. She found one of them, but she needs help finding the other two kitties! If you find one, you win a prize! Find the prizes by posting a number from 1-100.*http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd374/ROKOminis/sIMG_4217.jpg







*The generous sponsor for this months "Grand prize"winner is:*

*OZARK MOUNTAIN MINITACK*



*http://www.minitack.com/*
*Thank you so much !!!*


*And the sponsor of our "runner up" prize is*
*LIL BEGINNINGS*



*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/*
*Thank you Debby! *

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*CLICK THIS LINK to view our contest information and a list of our generous sponsors for 2015! *
*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, please be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!
If you'd like to donate a prize, please email me!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*
2 numbers have been PRESELECTED before the game started. THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!
The SAME preselected numbers stay the same until those numbers have been guessed! Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.

SO! All you have to do Each day is Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100. ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL THE PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.
PLEASE one guess a day per HOUSEHOLD. A day is midnight to midnight CST.
NOTE: IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.
If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL! So keep track of what others have already posted for your best chance to win!

If you win, be sure to thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous sponsors!
When the preselected numbers have been guessed - this thread will be CLOSED.

*READ THIS!!!!!!!!*
Both winners are to email their name and mailing address to me (Robin). [email protected]
The 2 winning names will be put in a jar and one name drawn out will get the "Grand prize" the other will receive the runner-up prize.

*The two names will be posted here:

atotton & watcheye*


Many, many thanks to the sponsors who donate our nice prizes!!!
Have a blessed day! Robin, Debby & the LB Team

*Let the FUN begin! *

To see our sponsors who donate items for the GRAND PRIZE WINNERS click here to go to the monthly contests page.
READ THIS TOO!!
Anyone wanting to help us keep the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Debby! We'd appreciate it! -Robin


----------



## Renee (Aug 9, 2015)

Number 37 for me


----------



## BeeBopMini (Aug 9, 2015)

Good Morning # 81 please


----------



## Barefootin (Aug 9, 2015)

43 please


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 9, 2015)

Here kitty, kitty, kitty....

Three, 3, number 3 for me!!

Thanks Robin, you're artwork includes two of my favorite colors: palomino pony and orange kitty. ;-)


----------



## REO (Aug 9, 2015)

Not yet


----------



## chandab (Aug 9, 2015)

5


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 9, 2015)

Lucky 7


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 9, 2015)

36 for me Please


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 9, 2015)

57 for me


----------



## REO (Aug 9, 2015)

Not yet!



Here kitty kitty!


----------



## chandab (Aug 9, 2015)

Here's a kitty for you. This is Spot, she's a dilute calico.


----------



## REO (Aug 10, 2015)

Love kitties!!!!!!


----------



## REO (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm going to bed for the now, I'll be back later today!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Aug 10, 2015)

# 70 please


----------



## chandab (Aug 10, 2015)

8


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll try 25.


----------



## Barefootin (Aug 10, 2015)

how about 33


----------



## Erickson Miniature Horses (Aug 10, 2015)

27


----------



## Renee (Aug 10, 2015)

54 for me


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 10, 2015)

76 for me today


----------



## REO (Aug 10, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## fancyshadow (Aug 10, 2015)

88 is the hiding place.


----------



## madmax (Aug 10, 2015)

29


----------



## amysue (Aug 10, 2015)

2 please


----------



## chandab (Aug 10, 2015)

How about this kitty? This is Turtle, Spot's sister (they are both 3 years old now):


----------



## atotton (Aug 10, 2015)

85


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Aug 10, 2015)

17


----------



## REO (Aug 10, 2015)

Not yet!





Love your kitties Chanda!


----------



## chandab (Aug 10, 2015)

Spot and Turtle are very friendly barn kitties. No room in the house, since there are 5 here plus the dogs, and Shayne really didn't want more than one house cat. Here's a house kitty.

This is Blue checking out the new windows back in February, he's a Meezer.


----------



## Renee (Aug 11, 2015)

number 12 for me


----------



## amysue (Aug 11, 2015)

30 today please


----------



## BeeBopMini (Aug 11, 2015)

61


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 11, 2015)

60


----------



## atotton (Aug 11, 2015)

47


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Aug 11, 2015)

20


----------



## Erickson Miniature Horses (Aug 11, 2015)

4


----------



## REO (Aug 11, 2015)

Where O where did the little kitties go? Oh where O where can they be?


----------



## chandab (Aug 11, 2015)

11


----------



## fancyshadow (Aug 11, 2015)

50 is my choice today


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 11, 2015)

Kitties on fences are so much fun so today my guess is 71! ;-)


----------



## REO (Aug 11, 2015)

Not yet!

I'm going to bed now but I'll be back later tonight!


----------



## madmax (Aug 11, 2015)

90


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 11, 2015)

14 for me today please


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 11, 2015)

My husband found this kitty........




And now she looks like this!


----------



## REO (Aug 12, 2015)

Loving the kitties!


----------



## Renee (Aug 12, 2015)

number 43 for me


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 12, 2015)

I know that it is not too late for me to guess number 68.


----------



## REO (Aug 12, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Aug 12, 2015)

64


----------



## Erickson Miniature Horses (Aug 12, 2015)

65


----------



## REO (Aug 12, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## bullockcorner (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm getting in on this game a little late, but I'll try *63 *for today.


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 12, 2015)

16


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh i have just found this! My lucky number is 22.


----------



## REO (Aug 12, 2015)

It's still anyone's game! After midnight central time, you can guess again tomorrow (once a day)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 12, 2015)

94 for me today please


----------



## atotton (Aug 12, 2015)

39


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Aug 12, 2015)

92


----------



## Brody (Aug 12, 2015)

23 for me!


----------



## amysue (Aug 12, 2015)

6 please


----------



## chandab (Aug 12, 2015)

34


----------



## Renee (Aug 13, 2015)

number 62 for me


----------



## REO (Aug 13, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## madmax (Aug 13, 2015)

19


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 13, 2015)

May I have.....99 for today.

Thankie!


----------



## atotton (Aug 13, 2015)

18


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Aug 13, 2015)

40


----------



## bullockcorner (Aug 13, 2015)

55?


----------



## chandab (Aug 13, 2015)

I've already gone through my usual number picks, so this may have been used already...

45 for today.


----------



## REO (Aug 13, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Aug 13, 2015)

#21


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 13, 2015)

Gee theses kittys are hard to find





Ill try 52 please


----------



## chandab (Aug 13, 2015)

Where was this kitty going?




George got into the fresh drywall mud.

And, this is the culprit:


----------



## REO (Aug 13, 2015)

Silly George! LOL


----------



## amysue (Aug 13, 2015)

66 please


----------



## madmax (Aug 13, 2015)

49


----------



## Erickson Miniature Horses (Aug 13, 2015)

13


----------



## atotton (Aug 14, 2015)

28


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Aug 14, 2015)

9


----------



## Renee (Aug 14, 2015)

number 83 for me


----------



## REO (Aug 14, 2015)

ATTOTON got one!!! Email me your info




[email protected]

STILL ONE MORE TO FIND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 14, 2015)

I had a thread that included this number....48.

Hmmmm....now that I think of it, I should do an update on that one. *Note to self, update thread*


----------



## BeeBopMini (Aug 14, 2015)

# 91


----------



## madmax (Aug 14, 2015)

79


----------



## bullockcorner (Aug 14, 2015)

How about *77*? I like those double numbers!


----------



## REO (Aug 14, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## Erickson Miniature Horses (Aug 14, 2015)

32


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 14, 2015)

86


----------



## amysue (Aug 14, 2015)

93 please


----------



## misty'smom (Aug 14, 2015)

I always miss the beginning of these games but at least it's not over yet!!!

How about 59??


----------



## REO (Aug 14, 2015)

Watcheye got it! Email me your info at [email protected]

Thanks for playing!!!

Everyone don't forget OCT is sign up month for Secret Santa!!! AND a new game here at LB!!!!!!

GAME OVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Aug 15, 2015)

Wel done


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you Robin, Ozark and ALL game sponsors. I very much appreciate your donations of time and prizes.

The Halloween dress-up is always quite entertaining. Ya just never know what our friends will dress up as to surprise us!!

Then everyone......comes SECRET SANTA, THE MOST FUN GAME OF THE YEAR!!!

Watch for Robin to announce sign-ups and join in. Those who participate send and receive some of the most pleasant, and appropriate, gifts.

Hope everyone who participate in this one will participate in the next two as well. I know I can't wait!! ***Bouncy, bouncy, bouncy!!!!!***


----------



## REO (Aug 17, 2015)

A lil birdy told me there's a TON of fun coming up! Games, contests, Secret Santa Christmas card lists!

Stick around and don't miss the fun coming in OCT!!!!!!


----------

